# AVG 7.5 Update Today



## wally246

The first thing I do online is to check for updates. Today, there was the usual one which I d/l and installed, then went on my merry way. A short time later, I just decided to open AVG again just to check and there was another update, about 1326.0kb. I am not sure what this was. Anyone else puzzled?:4-dontkno


----------



## ArturoYee

*Program update AVG 7.5.441​**Improvements*

Improved some droppers and polymorphic virus detection
Improved possibility to heal/remove infected files on 32 bit NT systems
Improved linkage to the Windows Security Center in the Windows Vista
Improved behavior of EMS pop-up window (fullscreen games, position, closing)
Small improvements in GUI
*Fixed bugs*

Fixed problem with AVG kernel initialization on Windows Vista
Fixed possible problem with loading scheduled scan configuration
Fixed problem with system areas scanning when drive C: is missing
Parameter /exclude with command line scanner now works correctly
Fixed problem with sending emails when there are two different accounts with same user name
Fixed problems with Resident Shield settings in Windows Vista
Fixed storing keyboard shortcuts in basic interface
Fixed problem with subject text changing if virus found by EMS in Windows Vista
If domain does not exists undeliverable emails are returned correctly
Fixed possible problem with Resident Shield detection by Control Center
Fixed BSOD after installation on some computers with Windows 2000 and FAT file system
Fixed possible crash on some corrupted files
Fixed possible problems with on-close scanning


----------



## wally246

Interesting and thanks for that!::1angel: 
Since Ariesjill loves AVG and will no doubt check out this thread:
Hi Jill!:wave:


----------



## ArturoYee

*Yes - I did notice that there were software updates and signatures*

Yes - I did notice that it was more then a signature update.


----------



## puterdummy59

It had problems yesterday (2-17-07)updating on startup. Like to have NEVER got it to get it! It's also taking forever to check incoming e-mails on OE.


----------



## ArturoYee

Still a problem after restart?


----------

